# Opinion on a title



## Flemming Hansen (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello everyone.

As my draft is nearing completion, I've begun thinking about the title for the book. 
I want a non-descriptive title that relates to the main plot. So how does "_Rise of the dormant_" sound in your ears? I fear it might be a bit quirky, so I would love your opinion.

Thanks in advance...

Cheers


----------



## Telcontar (Jun 30, 2012)

It's a bit underwhelming to me, actually. "Rise of..." is a perfectly good beginning, but "dormant" is a word that doesn't pack enough impressive connotation for it to really grab me. Plus, the word itself has a lazier sound, also robbing the title of some energy.

For the general meaning of the awakening of something that has been asleep, resting, or quiescent for awhile, maybe you could try "The ______ Rises" (where the blank is filled with whatever it is the title refers to, of course) or "The ______ Wakes."

Hope I helped. I know titles can be a pain - I spent hours trying to think of a new title for my first novel, could never come up with one I liked.


----------



## coolstoneman (Jun 30, 2012)

I think your title's not too bad.  But I would think about changing it up a little bit.  Try looking up variations of the words "Rise" and Dormant".  That's what I do alot when searching for a good title.  Some suggestions:

"Ascendancy of Dormancy"
"Escalation of Dormancy"
"Dormancy Rising"

Good luck!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with Telcontar.

Throwing "Rise" & "Dormant" in the title together seems counterproductive.

I'd much rather read about something rising than something laying dormant. The 2 terms are mutually exclusive & don't work well together. At best it's just confusing.


----------



## RedMorningSky (Jun 30, 2012)

I like the idea, but I agree that dormancy definitely has a certain passive quality to it than can make it seem underwhelming. Some of the synonyms of dormant are latent, passive, inert, and lethargic, which don't really seem exciting. What's the concept of the book? That could help with thinking of a word that would better suit it.


----------



## The Din (Jun 30, 2012)

I like 'dormant', though 'rise of' seems a little redundant (what else is there for the dormant to do but rise up?), not to mention cliched. 'The Dormant' sounds better to me, or 'Destiny of the Dormant' if you want to entice the cliche-embracing masses. 

If I were you I'd go for something unique: Dormant Deaths of the Deserving.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry i keep seeing doormat. Just my badly wired brain


----------



## Flemming Hansen (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, it looks like it's back to the drawing board. Thank you all for your comments.



Telcontar said:


> ...Plus, the word itself has a lazier sound, also robbing the title of some energy...
> 
> Hope I helped. I know titles can be a pain - I spent hours trying to think of a new title for my first novel, could never come up with one I liked.


Good point, I haven't thought about it that way. Thanks 



coolstoneman said:


> I think your title's not too bad.  But I would think about changing it up a little bit.  Try looking up variations of the words "Rise" and Dormant". ...


I did play around with the word ascension, which is an awesome word; but when I put in into context it always sounded exaggerated. I ended up with 'Rise' because it was shorter and sounded more catchy.  



T.Allen.Smith said:


> ... Throwing "Rise" & "Dormant" in the title together seems counterproductive.
> 
> I'd much rather read about something rising than something laying dormant. The 2 terms are mutually exclusive & don't work well together. At best it's just confusing.


I'm happy that you shared your opinion, though I don't look at it that way. But that's the great thing with the Interwebs, you'll get to see different aspect of things. 



RedMorningSky said:


> I like the idea, but I agree that dormancy definitely has a certain passive quality to it than can make it seem underwhelming. Some of the synonyms of dormant are latent, passive, inert, and lethargic, which don't really seem exciting. What's the concept of the book? That could help with thinking of a word that would better suit it.


The book is the first part of a trilogy I call "The Lost Magic". In the first book, the fuse is lit. Disagreements that had started half a century back, is suddenly rekindled by the actions of one man. As the book progresses, the disagreements are turned into full scale conflicts. Soon the different power factors across the continent, who had lied dormant for centuries, are now stirring and preparing for war - Hence, Rise of the dormant. I chose the word dormant because it was unspecified about what was dormant.




The Din said:


> I like 'dormant', though 'rise of' seems a little redundant (what else is there for the dormant to do but rise up?), not to mention cliched. 'The Dormant' sounds better to me, or 'Destiny of the Dormant' if you want to entice the cliche-embracing masses.
> 
> If I were you I'd go for something unique: Dormant Deaths of the Deserving.


LOL. I prefer Death to the Dormant Doormats. 



ALB2012 said:


> Sorry i keep seeing doormat. Just my badly wired brain


Good point - a very very ... very good point. Though a rising doormat would be an awesome magical item. Imagine having a doormat that could levitate! That would teach those tree-hugging door-knockers a lesson. In fact, it could teach everyone not to annoy me on a beautiful sunday morning.
- Think I better cut down on the coffee now...


----------



## robertbevan (Jul 1, 2012)

just going to throw out a suggestion from a different direction. take it or leave it. "ripples on the surface"

just in case you're spending all of this time and energy for nothing, though, i'll ask this question... are you planning to go the traditional route with this? or are you planning to self publish? because if you're going to go the traditional route, you very likely won't get a say in what the title is, so there's not much point in worrying about it.


----------



## Flemming Hansen (Jul 1, 2012)

robertbevan said:


> just going to throw out a suggestion from a different direction. take it or leave it. "ripples on the surface"
> 
> just in case you're spending all of this time and energy for nothing, though, i'll ask this question... are you planning to go the traditional route with this? or are you planning to self publish? because if you're going to go the traditional route, you very likely won't get a say in what the title is, so there's not much point in worrying about it.



I'm planning to publish the book myself, which is the reason I'm taking the time in finding a good title. I have no doubt that it will come in due time; but until then, I'm happy that people are willing to contribute with ideas and critique... and funny doormat comments. 

Cheers


----------



## robertbevan (Jul 1, 2012)

in that case, i'll put a bit more thought into it.


"the sleeper stirs"
"the dormant wakes"
"old grudges"
"hard feelings"
"out of hibernation"
"wake the dragon"
"time to wake up"
"time for school" (just kidding)
"the hornets' nest"
"settle the score"


just spitballing ideas. maybe someone will get an idea from one of these. who knows? good luck.


----------



## Estralyia (Jul 2, 2012)

I really admire you for publishing the book yourself.  You really must have gez


----------



## Estralyia (Jul 2, 2012)

The title of the book is actually a very crucial thing as is the cover so it has got to be spot on.  Always go with your "gut" feeling as invariably it is right.  Good luck... This is just the beginning in your endeavours....


----------



## dangit (Oct 24, 2012)

robertbevan said:


> "old grudges"
> "hard feelings"
> "the hornets' nest"



ooh ooh :wavespin: I like these.


----------



## Chime85 (Oct 24, 2012)

What about:

"sleepers Rising"
"Sleepers Wake" (wake in the sense of waking from a sleep, a vigil for someone who has passed and the trail of water left from a moving vessel)


----------



## psychotick (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

Having read your brief synopsis I was thinking something more left field. Maybe something that ties to an expression like "Let sleeping dogs lie". So maybe "Sleeping Dogs Rising" or something similar.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Oct 24, 2012)

Does the "dormant" refer to something _called _Dormant that is on the rise, like an organization or something, or does it refer to a cessation of dormancy?

If the later, how about "Dormancy's End"?



psychotick said:


> Having read your brief synopsis I was thinking something more left field. Maybe something that ties to an expression like "Let sleeping dogs lie". So maybe "Sleeping Dogs Rising" or something similar.



I think that ought to be "Sleeping Dogs _Stirring._"

Though, that's an awesome title. I may steal it.


----------

